# Kraut doins.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pulled my kraut and bagged it this morning. Had 20# put down and when I finished bagging, it weighted out at 16-1/4 pounds. I skim all the top off and any I didn't like the looks of. Nothing wrong with it but I just won't bag it if it's discolored or off color. Left it down 6 weeks with a temp that varied from 70* down to 50*. Nice and crisp and not too salty. Most tasty. Next up- to make my brats, then watch out kraut stash.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Good deal Wd, I thought about those brats when I saw the kraut post.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

sounds great WD


----------

